

Why Piracy Works - cwan
http://i.imgur.com/GxzeV.jpg

======
JacobAldridge
If you are a Pirate this is what you sometimes get -
[http://www.boingboing.net/2005/06/17/engrish-hilarity-
on-.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2005/06/17/engrish-hilarity-on-.html)

And that was after 23 mins of bit torrenting what I thought was Snow White.

------
jules
Not to mention that getting the DVD is easier in the first place :(

~~~
gphil
I disagree--I have to either leave my house or wait a few days for
Netflix/Amazon to rent/purchase a DVD, but I can fire up BitTorrent 24/7 and
have access to almost as many movies within minutes.

~~~
jules
Sorry that is what I meant.

